
Anti-surveillance clothing aims to hide wearers from facial recognition - tow21
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/04/anti-surveillance-clothing-facial-recognition-hyperface
======
undersuit
Should we also learn a touch based sign language and huddle in dark rooms?

~~~
jungletek
It would be more effective than snarky, defeatist comments...

------
lithos
Flag yourself as someone to monitor.

